# Frankenstorm



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

You might want to drive a fencepost on either side of it and tie it down. Or a strap around the whole hive.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Beware of solutions involving 5 gal buckets.


----------



## solstice (Oct 18, 2012)

cg3 said:


> Beware of solutions involving 5 gal buckets.


What does this mean?! 

Stake through the hay bales?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry, that was a reference to an earlier discussion for hurricane preparation. Please disregard.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I just spent the afternoon ratchet strapping all my langs down today. I hope it misses us.

Adam


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

I drove steel stakes in the front and rear of each hive and tied garden twine tightly over each one. They're also pushed close together all on the same stand and tied that way also. I have twine going both front and back and over the sides of each keeping it both down and on the stand. That's what I've done. I personally wouldn't try to put a wind break up at this point. I'd just try to tie it down someway. A rachet strap over the top of the whole thing would be a help. This way if it does fall over at least it won't come apart and they'll probably be fine unless they float away.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I had one blown over by Irene. It was up against a garage and the wind deflected off the building and knocked it over. Put it back together and it was fine. I think wind breaks are just problematic. The larger the "sail area" the more dangerous it is. In Irene, the largest and strongest trees toppled while the smaller ones with less leaf area faired better. Hives are pretty heavy and propolised well. I'm hoping for the best. Be safe!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Whatever you folks decide to do or not do with your bees just remember that high water is at least as big a danger as is high wind. I have seen hives flooded out that I never even considered to be in danger before.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

As of right now Sandy is 260 miles south/ South East of of Cape Hatteras, North Carolina. moving North East at 13 miles per hour. it is expected to make a sharp turn west by tonight.

Now lets say the storm continues to move nothreast for 12 hours. it will be at it's current speed 149 miles further north east. But I will still say it is 260 miles from the coast. it will then turn west? northwest and require 20 hours to reach the coast.

Now nothing is predictable about a hurricane. But there are a few things that can be expected.
As the storm moves northerly or westerly over land it will only loose strength. It already is a storm that only has 75 mile per hour winds. It is being reported now that it is not the strength of the storm but it's size that is unusual. so more people get wet, so what.

New York has discussed shutting down it's subway? Over 75 mile per hour winds and rain? Really? what kind of weather do you all get in New York?

I did see another comment about concern for storm surge and it being a full moon. Really does the moon being full make any difference in how much it effects the tides? A full moon does not mean the moon got bigger. just more of it is lit up in our direction. It does not have any more gravitational pull on the earth. "Oh My god, why couldn't this storm hit when we can't see the moon? oh the horror".

At one time I heard this is supposed to be some sort of perfect storm thing though with the hurricane meeting a cold front. I can't find much on that though. At any rate you have a pansy storm that is only gong to get the crap kicked out of it for the next 12 hours or so before it makes a move that will kick more of the crap out of it before it really reaches anyone. And the problem is?


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Daniel Y said:


> I did see another comment about concern for storm surge and it being a full moon. Really does the moon being full make any difference in how much it effects the tides? A full moon does not mean the moon got bigger. just more of it is lit up in our direction. It does not have any more gravitational pull on the earth. "Oh My god, why couldn't this storm hit when we can't see the moon? oh the horror"


You might check your facts on the relationship between the moon and the tides.


----------



## windfall (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes....I suggest Daniel Y does a little reading on: tides, the moon, meteorology, and regional flooding influences before he makes smug pronouncements from Reno, NV.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Daniel Y said:


> Now nothing is predictable about a hurricane.


If only you had stopped here.........


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Buckets, lots of buckets


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

JRH said:


> You might check your facts on the relationship between the moon and the tides.


Okay I did. it does not make since to me that the alignment would be the same when the sun and moon are on opposite sides of the earth (full moon) as when they are on the same side of the earth (new Moon). It would seem they would oppose each other resulting in a lower tidal effect. Evidently not since this is what I found.
Spring Tides
When the moon is full or new, the gravitational pull of the moon and sun are combined. At these times, the high tides are very high and the low tides are very low. This is known as a spring high tide. Spring tides are especially strong tides (they do not have anything to do with the season Spring). They occur when the Earth, the Sun, and the Moon are in a line. The gravitational forces of the Moon and the Sun both contribute to the tides. Spring tides occur during the full moon and the new moon.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Daniel Y said:


> At any rate you have a pansy storm


And you have massive storms in Reno? :ws:


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> New York has discussed shutting down it's subway? Over 75 mile per hour winds and rain? Really? what kind of weather do you all get in New York?


I bet the people that live in New York feel differently. You may have spoken too soon. Time will tell, but why risk the safety of that many people


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Barry said:


> And you have massive storms in Reno? :ws:


Sometimes. but the ones in Kansas woudl put a pucker in your butt. I stand out in them also. I camped in 90 mile per hour sustained winds. we get 90 plus mile per hour winds on a regular basis. rain we don't do so well with. the dessert pretty much sheds any water so even a little rain causes huge flooding. or last storm a few weeks ago had 120 mph gusts, not sustained. We get the same weather that killed the Donner party though. You ever had any truly historical evens due to the weather? The weather results in people having to saw their arms off to survive around here.

By the way this happens to be the Sierra Mountains. Might want to look into how that ranks among wilderness. a 2 hour drive to Sacramento can very well result in you being dead. it happens all the time.

But then we are not talking about here are we? we are talking about the East Coast and the predictions the Media is reporting.

Worst flood in Connecticut in 70 years. Sounds pretty bad doesn't it? unless you look up what the worst flood they have had in 70 years is. it was in 1955. and happens to be the only flood in the past 70 years.

12 inches of rain in New York. Okay we will see. New York will shut down the subway tomorrow morning. Again we will see.

We will have to see more than 350 million dollars in damage over 1400 people injured and over 77 people killed in Conneticut alone for their predictions to be correct. I am just not seeing it from a storm as wide spread and with only 75 mph winds.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I live in St Marys County, Southern most southern Maryland. Potomac River to my West, Patauxent River to my East and Joins the Chesapeake Bay to my South. This time of year, the tides are extreme. "Normal, could be four feet with out wind. Add wind blowing water up the rivers, add storm surge. It is not a pretty scenario. Isabelle, which was 2003 I believe, had a storm surge of 22 feet! That means if you were ten feet above normal water table on shore, you would be 12 feet under water. We had to nail twelve foot 2x4s on the floating pier pilings at the Marina so they would not float away. 
You want to talk about wind and shear bursts? See, there isn't too much in the way of the wind coming across to ocean and then up the Bay and Rivers. Isabelle blew two and three foot diameter oaks over like tooth picks along the western shore of the Bay. Sandy is predicted to turn a little sooner, according to the last model, so I'm looking at something close to hurricane winds. Lots of down trees and no power for possibly days. Not cryin the blues, just sayin, ain't lookin forward to it. No surge will reach my house, but I will not be going anywhere for several days. I got an extra room if anyone would like to see for themselves LOL


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

Daniel Y hasn't been schooled in "Nor'Easter" lol
Forget all you've read about hurricanes, cat 1,2,..etc...
This is a hurricane inside of a nor'easter. 
Up here we fear the nor'easters more than the hurricanes


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

From what I've heard about Philadelphia, Pa. . . If they get 1" of rain in an hour they'll have roads impassable.


----------



## George Shoner (May 12, 2012)

Back to the original question. Go to Home Depot and pick up a couple of the steel screw in-ground anchors (they are about 2 ft X 3 in.). and some racheting straps. Strap the hive to the screw the anchors into the ground and then atach the straps to them and over the hive(s). Good luck to all in the storms path.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

That's why this one is a bit un nerving. Too many systems coming together. Made a movie about one up in Glouster Micro bursts was the term I was looking for. Like a shear wind on steroids. 
Fill a large bowel half water. Tip it to one side. That is the earth tilt. The Pull of the Moon and sun on the opposing side as the earth spins. The tide rushes back in on a roughly 12 hour cycle. All this rain will be coming my way from all the headwaters as far up as Penn. and surrounding states,When the tide comes in, the storm surge, and the wind blowing as a Nor easter, the water has no where to go. It piles up and out. 
LOL, it may not be much of a storm, but, it is the only one we got right now. 
Just like generators, the hardware store was out of screw down thingies. Must be a lot of bee keepers near me. LOL


----------



## beekeeper120 (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been through several hurricanes with my hives 1 deep 3 supers confirguation, and as long as you did not go into them prior to the storm they should be fine from wind. Propolis is some great glue  and the bees will sense the drop in pressure. The winds I have been in have been 75-105 MPH and out of 10 hives I only lost 1 top. The real threat is the rain/flooding...If you are in low lying areas you can put some sand bags around the base of the hives which will give you several inches of breathing room you can also close off the bottom entrence make a tempory upper entrence and let the bees glue the lower entrence down. Either way..Good luck to you Northerners.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Eddie, Now that adds something to the equation for me. I am aware that this storm is supposed to be a collision of a hurricane and for something unknown. At best it bring up ideas of the perfect storm type Senerio. No idea of what a Noreaster is about.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

DY
The Nor easter thing is the direction of the wind. NOT NORMAL. Where we are, that means the wind blows the water into/up/ away from the ocean, and nothing else has anywhere to go. The creeks overflow to where ever. 
I think the hives do fine under normal extreme weather. Deeps are not much of a sail unless they are as tall as you are. LOL and propolis is a friend. 
I hope it is just hype. Better to prepare for the worst and it not happen,than to have the worst happen and not have been prepared. You all may write that down and share with your friends LOL 
There are 20 MPH winds all the time, and the storm is how far away from here????
bad words bad words bad words


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Lets nominate DY for a Darwin award. He may well be right, but by the time he realizes he is wrong it is too late. The obituary column is full of his attitude.


----------



## ersatzS2 (Sep 24, 2009)

George Shoner said:


> a couple of the steel screw in-ground anchors (they are about 2 ft X 3 in.). and some racheting straps.


Now that was a good idea, wish I'd thought of it earlier. I ran screw eyes into the base, then the ratchet strap over the top. it'll keep it together if it blows over, but won't prevent the blowover itself.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

With the weather having become a way for our state's main television station to drive ratings, it's hard to know when a storm is actually going to be a problem. In this case, however, I figured its safer for my bees if I am a believer. Today I strapped 18 hives to their stands. Since I have 3-4 hives per stand, it will take one heck of a wind to knock over approx 300 lbs of hives and stand, especially since both yards are protected from the north by woods. I'm actually more concerned about a limb or tree falling on them. Second time in 3 years I've had to tie them down due to what's left of a hurricane so,it was quick and easy to do. Good luck to everyone involved.

John


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

I placed stakes behind the hives and strapped to them, then ran ratchet straps over the hives and through the concrete blocks they sit on, plus a hay bale windbreak. May be overkill, but I'd rather do that than have to clean up a mess.


----------



## imkerwannabee (Feb 27, 2012)

ersatzS2,

My set-up is similar to yours except my hives are on 4" x 4" stands. I have always had ropes over the top of the hive and under the stand. Yesterday I went out and drove a stake into the ground on opposite corners of each stand and then a screw through the stake and into the stand. I am hoping all will be well. It's been only rain so far, but the wind will be coming.

Imkerwannabee


----------



## HunnyMunny (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's what my girls did this morning :lpf: We're about to head out and drive some 2x4's along side the hives to (hopefully) keep them stable. And no, I didn't leave their entrance barricaded :no:


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

beekeeper120 said:


> If you are in low lying areas you can put some sand bags around the base of the hives which will give you several inches of breathing room you can also close off the bottom entrence make a tempory upper entrence and let the bees glue the lower entrence down. Either way..Good luck to you Northerners.


This is a good post, but. . . If they propolis the entrance after you put the spacer in there to cause them to use a upper entrance, then what you may have basically is a sealed bucket able to fill up. I use upper entrances standard, and I have drilled a hole in the bottom board and put 1/8" hardware cloth stapeled to cover the hole to act as a drain. (I think it also helps with ventilation) I've read of someone using upper entrances and water got into the hive and flooded it out that way.


----------



## Corvair68 (May 10, 2011)

I did a good job strapping my hives down. I just had a huge pine tree fall right through the middle of my bee yard. It took out 5 hives. Not fun.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9776958.105821.100001580776004&type=1&theater


----------



## ersatzS2 (Sep 24, 2009)

Man sorry to hear it. Didn't know it was blowing that hard yet in MA. We have some serious gusts 30 miles inland in NJ, and supposed to get worse. That's a lot to lose, sorry...


----------



## Dragonfly130 (Dec 12, 2008)

I strapped home hives and nucs together yesterday in two's and three's. They can fall over but will stay together. 
My other yard has some wind protection and almost all are banded together. Should be good to go. As for flooding all are on high ground.

Most important, breeder queen is in the house !

Now trees falling like Corvair had happen (sorry to hear about it) cross finger's!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Dont you wish someone would tell those crazy weather reporters that stand at the ocean front reporting on a hurricane that they should stop doing exactly what they have been telling people for the past few days not to do. Then they cut back to the studios and the anchor babbles something about being safe out there.


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Jim....needed that laugh.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Daniel Y said:


> you have a pansy storm that is only gong to get the crap kicked out of it for the next 12 hours or so before it makes a move that will kick more of the crap out of it before it really reaches anyone. And the problem is?


You were way off. This is likely to be the most memorable quote of 2012 on Beesource!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Never before experienced flooding of New York City is what we got. Maybe someone 2,000 miles away should be less critical and sit back and watch. Will this be New Orleans North?

I am a little surprised at DanielY, but not really, who has a computer right there in front of him if he is reading this. A Websearch would have told him all he needed to know about Nor'easters. If confused, it has nothing to do w/ rabbits not coming to visit w/ eggs.

W/ all the Coastal devistation fortunately much of the rest of NY State only experienced some wind and rain and not that severely so.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

My condolences to all those folks who have lost so much in the storm. Prudent people got out of harms way ahead of the storm as they chose to listen to the professional forecasters who proved to be far more accurate than the amateur ones.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Barry said:


> You were way off. This is likely to be the most memorable quote of 2012 on Beesource!


Here's the 2011 winner, so not surprisingly it was on a similar topic, preparations for Hurricane _Irene_:


Acebird said:


> If the bees came from FL I would think they know how to survive the weather. I wouldn't move them unless there was a danger to flooding. Weight down the covers. 5gal pails of water work good.


Here's a link to the full thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?259640-hives-and-high-winds-question
And its not just the single Acebird post quoted above to provide the entertainment, Ace repeatedly tries to tweak and justify his original statement. There's 103 posts in this thread.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I got notice that a good friend for the past several years has had sever damage to their house and wood shop. this is a woodworking friend so the shop being lost woudl be the same is if one of our members lost all their bees and equipment.

As for the accuracy snub. if you consider what was being reported and what has happened as anything even elusively accurate. feel free.

"Tens of millions without power" reported before storm hit, reality 6.5 million and many of those from power shut downs.

Widespread damage from Maine to N. Carolina. in reality Parts of New York and Pennsylvania.

So if you don't think this was hyped. fine. I do and I am sick of it. How many died in the evacuation? If you thought my challenging what was being reported meant there could be no damage at all. then you are a fool.

Remember according to predictions power will not be restored for weeks. The east coast is crippled. People are wandering in the street scavenging for food. Did anyone else ever notice that news coverage directly from the beaches never got interrupted. Sometimes you need to think for yourself.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Because of the unpredictability of any weather system what the people in charge of advising the public are required to do is warn of the potential for worst case scenarios to do less is not just incompetence it's criminal incompetance. Yes the threat area was from Maine to North Carolina the most severe damage, though, was pretty much in the center of that area. Last estimate I heard was 20 billion dollars in damage and 55 deaths. I would suggest that you quit trying to justify your earlier statements you only end up looking even more foolish.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Most people who complain about weather predictions don't remember the time before satellites.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

You can twist and retroview it as many ways as you choose but it won’t eliminate the term you used…..’pansy storm’. Sorry but it will be a while…if ever…. before your foot has been fully extricated from your mouth (keyboard)


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

We were extremely lucky up here, most of the storm went south of us, just some trees down and lots of power outages. When one sees the photos of NY city and NJ and see the devastation and understand that they are still pulling people off roof tops down there, pretty hard to think of it as a pansy storm.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Daniel Y said:


> I am also grateful that this storm was not all it was being reported to be.


You could add this to the list of 2012 quotables Barry.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"pansy storm" exhibits Daniel's pessimistic attitude, which always seems to be how he see things.

NY and PA? Seems from what I have seen NJ got the brunt of the storm. Damage in Connecticutt too.

I'm glad that predictions of damage and loss of power were not as great as what came our way. Being prepared fo9r the worst and getting less isn't a bad thing in my book. And it certainly had no effect on anyone out in the Western part of the Nation, except thru relations I guess.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

2012 quoteable - yes. Pansy storm it wasn't. Could have been worse. We are now getting 500 year storms every 2 years. Something to do with melted ice perhaps?


Daniel Y's nomination for a Darwin award: I will second it. 

(Acebird has learned better since 2011 I'm thinking.)

Gypsi


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

How often are Reno storms accompanied by a storm surge?

If the pansy tree crews had been at work the other night perhaps our firemen could have saved a couple of homes.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I have an uncle that has lived in Pahrump, NV for the last 20 years. He hasn't seen a storm surge yet, but if they get half an inch of rain I think the streets flood. (they don't have storm drains out there.)


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Now…now…now…. you guys are being too hard. While the public mass transit system in the Newark/NYC area moves more people on any given day than live in the entire state of Nevada, you have to give DanielY credit….I mean…when was the last time you saw a slot machine in JFK or Newark airport?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Plenty of slots in Atlantic City...


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Gypsi said:


> Plenty of slots in Atlantic City...


Or at least there used to be.
I know...my apologies....I was just being bad.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I was being worse. Once in a while, I just can't take any more authoritative stupidity. And I just explode. Sorry Barry, but it was too good to pass up!

Gypsi


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great photos of the storm.
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/sandy-...erial-views-shows-damage-photo-235935439.html


----------



## Wickedlees (Apr 2, 2012)

http://grist.org/food/sandy-wipes-out-biggest-beekeeping-operation-in-new-york-city/


Saw this yesterday and was sad for it. I may be a lowly 1 hive (hopefully 2 next year) praying for those who had to go through that. Honestly, we have horrible storms here from time to time (CO) with high winds and lots of snow, but NOTHING EVER like this! Hope you all get back on track soon!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Daniel Y said:


> Did anyone else ever notice that news coverage directly from the beaches never got interrupted.


Did you notice the news coverage directly from ground zero never got interrupted on 9/11? :digging:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Oooh, a new icon! :digging:



I like it.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Love the icon. I suspect it might be directed my way at some point.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

cg3 said:


> Most people who complain about weather predictions don't remember the time before satellites.


Try being 7 years old, home alone, and watching radar for tornadoes. that is how I got my education in weather predictions. trust me you get good at it or dead. I am obviously not dead. During that time my bedroom got crushed by a tree also. I wasn't their because I was able to read the radar.

For those that think this is really bad. I suppose they have never seen really bad. I Also suspect that the worst damage came from the southern half of the storm. the same half that sunk the reproduction of the Bounty and killed two people. Anyone else notice those where not counted as the first causalities of the storm? At least one report I heard counted the first two deaths due to the storm as two people in New York. One due to an auto accident when the car hydroplaned and the other when free fell on his house. Nobody sad squat about the ship sinking nearly 24 hours earlier.

Perditions that did nto even come close.

Tens of millions without power. This was repeated later when one anchor interrupted another to correct what they had said to enforce the claim it woudl be tens of millions. In reality.6.5 million and many of those due to power shut downs not damage from the storm. The last I heard the real outage from damage is 1.5 million.

"The greatest damage is expected to be inland" In reality the damage is along the coast and near beaches. The worst road damage If have seen was to a beach access road.

I have seen hundreds of reports from people in that potential area of destruction. "Severe Destruction zone" that went nearly untouched.

I suspect many have an inflated sense of how bad this storm was because of what they are watching about it. Wall Street will be open again today. You don'
t reopen two days after the worst storm man has ever seen. and yes that is how it was reported.

"the worst storm in our lifetime" Hardly.

Teh only thing about the reporting of this storm that I saw as accurate.

"The storm woudl make landfall at high tide and the winds woudl then push water even further inland.

The storm actually made landfall about an hour before highest tide. the winds they predicted at that time where not blowing in form the south east as predicted but where coming from the south west. they did eventually turn and come in from the south east about an hour to an hour and a half after highest tide. so not the perfecting meeting but close enough. The result was not one huge surge. but a prolonged record breaking surge. Take your pick as to what would be worse.

55 people died. again how many would have died in that same time period had their not been a storm. 8 people have died here in Reno and it has been sunny and warm. How many have died do to the evacuation?

New York lost it's largest Apiary. It was left on a Pier.

People died, They stayed there also. I might have died. I would have also stayed. i could have been like the lady that had the tree branch fall on her while jogging. Jogging? not exactly the report I would expect to here coming out of the worst storm of our lifetime. But then maybe not. I would not have been under trees.

If you think I am a fool that is your choice. Trust me not everyone agrees with you either.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

:digging:


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I grew up in Southern Colorado and farmed there for several years. I have seen tornadoes, many of them. lost a barn and about 100 sheep to one. But I have NEVER seen anything like what I'm seeing on TV this week. You are a 
FOOL as well as an idiot.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Barry said:


> Did you notice the news coverage directly from ground zero never got interrupted on 9/11? :digging:


Well that explains a whole lot about the level of intelligence with this group. You think two building getting planes flown into them has the same impact on communications as the East coast supposedly getting whipped out? Really. That actually makes since to you? Okay maybe I should not expect quite so much from you all.
Did you notice that coverage of Catrina was disrupted for a couple of days? It's because nobody could stay their to cover it. they had to fly over it to show anything at all. You couldn't go there. Anyone seeing the difference between real destruction and made up destruction?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

:digging:


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Say "Hi" to the folks in China for me.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> _*Perditions *_that did nto even come close.


_per·di·tion_/pərˈdiSHən/

Noun:
(in Christian theology) A state of eternal punishment and ****ation into which a sinful and unpenitent person passes after death.




What are you talking about? :scratch:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perdition

:ws:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Wow! I'm glad perditions didn't come true. I'd like to put that one off for a long time! 
34 more posts to go and we'll beat the 2011 winner!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

PUI should not be allowed on beesource.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mark- Why do you hate Freedom?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to admit I didn't understand the reference to PUI and had to look it up. 

If you are similarly challenged, I suggest that Mark was referring to definition #1:

http://www.acronymfinder.com/PUI.html



But the real question is under the influence of what?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Could that be Posting Under the Influence? That could explain the lack of logic and sensitivity on a lot of threads!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

What were we talking about??? Oh, right...bees. So New York lost it's largest apiary because it twas left on a pier. Really?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Daniel Y said:


> nobody could stay their to cover it.


You understand that NYC is ABOVE sea level? ....And I don't think anyone here would suggest that Katrina was a 'pansy storm' either. What is your point? You think those photos of all of the destruction in New Jersey are photoshopped?
PS New Jersey is also ABOVE sea level.


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

I have to admit this is amusing. Its also sad that Daniel Y cant seem to grasp reality. I second the vote for him and the Darwin awards. FYI - I am in Jersey, across the Hudson from Midtown Manhattan. Many many people (myself incuded) are without power. Trees are down, branches broken, areas still somewhat flooded. One street I saw had what looked like a jeep 90% submerged in water, another vehicle next to it something like 75% submerged. Sunday night in the thick of things I watched the local fire and rescue marine division launch their inflatible and go to a building with a light waving madly. Presumbably someone was stuck on the roof and in need of evacuation. This was on a street half mile or so from the hudson. Another 18 inches of water and a local marina would have floated out to sea. Boats, docks, and all. Some people are wandering and looking for food. Some shops are open by candlelight, fuel is somewhat sparse, lines abound. If you can walk a ways, or want/can drive, food and open stores can be found. Driving is fairly crazy. Traffic is heavy, traffic lights are out and again fuel is a challenge. Its not fun or pretty out here. Of course this is nothing compared to the Non Pansy storms found in Nevada I am sure. 

I have not heard yet about those with rooftop hives here. Those with a brain would have taken a bit of time to secure them, especially Sunday morning. I had hoped/thought it was going to lose power and stall out over the Atlantic. Sunday morning changed my mind. It was real and was coming.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Dan. NY said:


> Of course this is nothing compared to the Non Pansy storms found in Nevada I am sure.


This, of course, is the crux of it. If a storm like this...with associated water surge...were bearing down on Reno, the locals would let out a cheer. They would break out the kites and hot air balloons and race to the parks. And....once the storm had passed, the worst damage would be a couple of overturned port-o-lets that had been brought to the park for the celebration.
You see, Renoians are hardier than the rest of us....and structures and infrastructure there is built to withstand a perdition level event. Nothing mamby pamby like NYC.
PS....the 99.99999% of Reno inhabitants other than DanielY...please forgive my exaggeration.


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

Things are apparently being under reported at this point. An unconfirmed story I heard looters stole a car and drove it through a local bank window in an attempt to rob.


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

And to think that one of the original claims was that a full moon doesn't affect tides. What we have here is a poster who can't admit he's wrong and has to get the last word.

With his 7 inches of rain annually and 300+ days of sunshine in Reno, it's a wonder he dares to leave his bomb shelter.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are 10 tips for riding out a Reno storm.

"Oh! The humanity! "


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

My last post about this foo…..person.
Within one post he questions the intelligence of the rest of us.


Daniel Y said:


> the level of intelligence with this group.


Then


Daniel Y said:


> makes *since* to you?


since=sense?


Daniel Y said:


> Did you notice that coverage of *Catrina*


Catrina=Katrina?


Daniel Y said:


> could stay *their* to cover it


their=there?

I hope this isn't the brightest that Reno has to offer…..
Again...my apologies to and sympathy for the remainder of the Reno inhabitants.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I am a terrible speller myself and I know I point out the misspellings of others when I shouldn't, but I am baffled by someone who thinks so highly of their own intelligence and so little of others and yet they don't know the difference between such simple words? Dyslexia perhaps? If that is so, then I get it. But such a lack of humility or compassion suggests another diagnosis.

We went round and round about things having to do w/ beekeeping when Daniel had no bees and others had many and many years of experience, but that was apparently meaningless. So, as I said earlier in this Thread, "I'm not surprised." What can anyone do? Ignore as much as possible, I guess. But some things just can't be let passed.

This has been a heck of a Storm for those in thye coastal parts of CN, NY, NJ, DE, MD, WVA, and VA, and most of the whole State of NJ. Personal loss for thouisands has been as devistating a thing as anyone has endured. 

We are going to be a longt time recovering. Those of us who can should do something, like give a pint of blood to the Red Cross. Or find some organization to send money to. It matters and makes a difference.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> I am a terrible speller myself


I have actually known some brilliant people who were awful spellers. If you look through my two thousand plus posts you won't find another where I was critical of someone's spelling. But....if you call me stupid....the gloves come off.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Another area that was hit hard was N. Ohio, the area near Mike Gillmore. Damage doesn't compare to NJ but I've not seen it mentioned on national TV.


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

Since I have not been following the news (impossible with no power) I am not sure exactly what has been reported. Is the 300,000 gallon diesel spill public knowledge? Or the tanker that is stuck on staten island or the community of houses that burned to the ground? Or the death toll in staten island alone allegedly higher than the total number of deaths reported? The flooding of basements and first floor of buildings through parts of NYC area? A good number of houses that are demolished? The number of cars in lower manhattan that are flooded? I found a link on the looting but not sure it hit the limelight or not.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...s-of-looting-in-areas-of-new-york-new-jersey/

Such a pansy assed storm. My my my. I did hear some racheted rooftop bees blew over. But.. I dont think they were lost. I have heard nothing about the largest apiary in NYC that existed on a dock. More and more info is coming into me here as I sit in midtown Manhattan. I am at the cutoff point where to the south there is apparently little or no power. I can see the line of demarcation at night from my window fairly well. Also to the south on the jersey side is a mostly dark Hoboken and Jersey City. The temp has dropped and tonight I am sure will be a cold clammy night for many.

Dan


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dan, is it Breezy Point where over 100 houses burned to the ground? That has been reported. One of the guys here at work mentioned hearing about looting. I didn't see the news last night, so I don't know what has been reported recently.

Bee well. I hope you have a way to stay warm and dry. What can people outside of the area do to help?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Re Staten Island from MSNBC
_That brought the toll on the island to 19, NBCNewYork.com reported. On Thursday, Mayor Michael Bloomberg said Superstorm Sandy is responsible for the deaths of at least 37 New Yorkers._


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

I admit I am way far away from all this stuff. I wanted to mention a couple of things. 

I see a parallel between NO and NYC. In LA they built their houses below sea level and did not have basements. They do not even bury their dead because the water table is so high. In NY, they built tall buildings with basements. NY has a subway that, guess what? It is underground! And oh yea, they have tunnels between the islands, that are, guess what? Underground! In both places, the water overtopped the protection that the below sea level things had.

Didn't Reno have a storm a few years ago that put 10-12' of snow on the ground?

As for storm-cred, I was in Houston from Alicia to almost Allison (I had already moved to Washington, but was visiting family down there when Allison hit.) I was also a couple of miles from the epicenter of a 6.7/8 quake. (Yes, I was there for two out of the three things that FEMA showed up to in 2001, I am really glad I was not there for the third one!)

When I lived in Houston, I was afraid of earthquakes because hurricanes, you know at least a week in advance that it is coming and earthquakes you never know.

At least with Katrina in NO, it was warm enough to not be much of a bother. My sympathy goes out to those that are going to have yet another cold wet night.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

:digging:

I just love this icon !


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Perhaps its because the digging season is so short in Manitoba?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I saw a really neat photo today. Someone who still had electricity near Manhattan had taken an extension cord and power strips out to a table on the sidewalk. They had posted a sign….’We have power…please feel free to recharge your cell phones’ And on the table were dozens of their neighbors’ phones recharging.
We used to hear about how cold New Yorkers were to everyone. Following Sept 11 they proved their heart felt concern for their neighbors….and are once again proving their old reputation wrong.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ha ha, ya. Starting to freeze up here already



jim lyon said:


> Perhaps its because the digging season is so short in Manitoba?


----------



## kangaroo (Oct 10, 2010)

Dear Daniel Y.

What is your deal that everything that has happened to you is worse than what has happened to you?
We all face different challenges in our life, and the way you redicule the Media is understandable. But you must understand the situation that an individual faces and it might not be as bad as you experience (But thats your opinion). but it could very well be life threatining. Unless you get off you Butt and help your neighbor in need, you neighbor will not do the same for you. I have deep sympothy for all that are in need during times like these, and I believe that 90% of us on this Site have had some type of disaster where we were in need or our Neighbors. Don't disrespect what is happening to others, because in your mind your experience was worst. If I get the chance to help someone in need, I jump on it. You do not understand what these people are going through, because you are not there. Please be a little more respectful to all of us, you are not the only person in this world who had challenging times, brought on by MOTHER NATURE! AMEN.  SEMPER FI, Gunnery Sergeant Kangaroo.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The fallout from this storm keeps growing everyday. 107 now confirmed dead. 40,000 homeless.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

It is certainly no laughing matter. and not much of a pansy either.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Barry said:


> 40,000 homeless.


And it's getting cold. It'll be a long time until all those homes are rebuilt.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

some kind of geodesic dome homes were used for emergency to permanent shelter in Haiti, but I can't find anything about them on Google. Then again, rebuilding on the barrier islands when they are likely to be the new "venice" is pretty risky and probably requires stilts.

Which is why they are called barrier islands?


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

Isn't Venice sinking? Where you have to have waders to wander around the historical district at high tide?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Venice has been sinking for a long time, yes. And the east coast of the united states sits 18 inches lower (or the ocean is 18 inches higher) than it was 60 years ago.


----------

